# The amazing radio voice of Ohio homeless guy (video)



## editor (Jan 5, 2011)

Check out this guy's amazing voice!



Good luck to the fella.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2011)

There's a happy ending too:



> UPDATE-2: To all those who have been writing me (as one of Ted's only means of contact), I have learned that the radio station interviewing him tomorrow (1-5-11) a.m. is going to make him a formal offer. Whether true or not, we'll see.
> 
> Hope it works out well for him. That was the whole point of me posting this video. I cannot thank enough everyone who was willing to do their part in offering Ted their helping hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Edie (Jan 5, 2011)

That's a good voice


----------



## Edie (Jan 5, 2011)

And a nice update. Hope it works out for him.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 5, 2011)

I hope the jobs work out and he manages to stay clean too.


----------



## grit (Jan 6, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I hope the jobs work out and he manages to stay clean too.


 
Cleveland sports team have offered him a job! 

He did a bit of a tear jerker of a interview with CBS (for him and viewers!).


----------



## Yetman (Jan 6, 2011)

CBS video link
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7215353n&tag=contentBody;cbsCarousel


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2011)

That's a lovely interview. He seems a lovely fella who deserves a break.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 6, 2011)

Awww


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good luck to him. Great voice for radio.

I like listening to those New York AM radio news stations on my internet radio sometimes to send me to sleep. The voices are like nothing you get on radio here. Smooth and golden. He definitely deserves a break, comes across as a sound guy (no pun intended).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, great story. Seems like a real nice guy.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 6, 2011)

I hear he's being lined up to replace Ali Yassine at the Cardiff City Stadium.


----------



## xes (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice story is nice  

Hope his life gets better and better from here on in.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 6, 2011)

Heartwarming stuff.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 7, 2011)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I hear he's being lined up to replace Ali Yassine at the Cardiff City Stadium.


 
Leave Ali alone. He may be in a spot of bither tho. At the game the other day he read out the other games going on and announced that the FAW league of wales game between Bangor and Llanelli had been postponed due to lack of interest!!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 7, 2011)

It's a fantastic story, every news editor's dream


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 7, 2011)

Crispy said:


> It's a fantastic story, every news editor's dream


 
That's exactly it... I dont wanna rain on the parade, but shock horror homeless guy has talent!
We can write about it, read about it and feel all warm inside.... I hope the guy gets the support he needs and isn't like all these heartwarming stories, forgotten about till the next talking dog story comes along...

Good blog piece by Kevin B aka 'The Homeless Guy'


----------



## Crispy (Jan 7, 2011)

Food for thought - He certainly doesn't _look_ 2.5 years dry, but I reserve judgement, having only seen 5 minutes of video on the internet.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 13, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Food for thought - He certainly doesn't _look_ 2.5 years dry, but I reserve judgement, having only seen 5 minutes of video on the internet.



Apparently you're right.. http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/gos...ehab-dr-phil-homeless-man-still-drinking.html


----------



## abe11825 (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone notice how once the original video went viral and the media got hold of this guy, the original is no longer available due to copyright infringement? News agents that post it, are now claiming the vid as theirs and sent out creepers to stop anyone from posting it again. I think even the man who originally shot it is now bordering infringement. All because people like CBS, Dispatch, etc are putting it on their site, anyone else who links it somewhere gets it taken down. Example: check the video in the OP in this thread.

I don't know if it's just me, or the guy looks like Barky at a quick glance, now that he's "cleaned up". But as far as the other clean goes, that statement went viral 2 days later - that he's going to rehab now.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 16, 2012)

One year on, and look at him now!



More: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-shows-new-pad-girlfriend-year-homeless.html


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 17, 2012)

I swear I heard him doing a VO on an ad last night.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> One year on, and look at him now!
> 
> 
> 
> More: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-shows-new-pad-girlfriend-year-homeless.html




That's great


----------

